# Whipple's Equestrian Trials



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

So today was my first Thursday. I got there at about 8 am and mucked stalls. Wow, such a good way to start my morning! It was so refreshing. I forgot how peaceful mornings can be when you're not surrounded by children.
Then we raked the arena. By hand. Fun... :roll: Then we had lunch. 
After lunch we decided to feed the poor starving beats. Today was their first day without blankets, so they figured they should get extra food. They got carrots and then we cleaned one of the paddocks. I thought having a dog was hard. Then I cleaned up horse crap frozen to the ground :shock: 

It's pretty quiet on weekdays. Then again I was there during the day. I am assuming its a little busier during the evening. I'm really enjoying this. And I might get to take lessons there. Which would be perfect!


----------

